# Siamese?



## kisha (Apr 8, 2011)

Now that my first gen tri mice are a bit more grown, I have one female I have yet to snap a picture of and I've noticed her color being quite different from the rest, it makes me think of siamese. Could anyone clarify (with pics?) the siamese coat in a mouse? I'll get a pic hopefully in a couple of days. I don't actually own a camera, i have to work around borrowing one from a friend. But to describe her, she's a rex, but her fur is cream colored with a darker shade of brown or gray on the nose and then also on her rump. It's very slight, fades into the fur so smoothly. I thought, at first, that it was very lightly splashed, but now I'm not so convinced. She's completely different from the rest of her siblings. Could that be a hidden gene that's popped up randomly?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

It sounds like you have a pointed mouse there.
siamese (ch/ch) or colourpoint beige could be a possibility (ce/ch). They both have a beige bodycolour with points.
But Pictures would be great.
sometimes, weird things can pop up. I got a himalayan mouse by random myself. Thought it was a pew, and suddenly he develops points :roll: 
now i try to cross him back with his mother and get some more of it ^^


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

its very possible as if im right tris need a C-diultion so if yours have a siamese gene 
Siamese have red eyes and colour point baige (or black eye siamese) have balck eyes as said above by Serena they have only 1 copy of saimese with with The extreme dilution gene. Himalian look just like siamese but the body is whiter. Heres photos of ones i have there not show perfect but hope they help.

Siamese









Baby siamese









Himi


----------



## kisha (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok, so Siamese or Himalayan? Or...what would she be?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I've found that with less than show quality himi and Siamese, it can be hard to tell by coat alone. Dark ruby eyes are a Siamese trait, while even a dark himi with some body shading will only have medium-pink eyes. Breeding this mouse to a pew will answer it for you, though. If there are any babies that don't develop points, she's himi. If all develop points, she's probably Siamese.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

she looks like my poor siamese but as Laigaie it could be a himi, the test breeding is a good idea


----------

